# Abbey Road One: Film Scoring Selections Announcement Tomorrow



## d4vec4rter (May 12, 2021)

I see there's a Youtube Launch Premiere scheduled for 5:00 pm tomorrow from Spitfire Audio labelled "Abbey Road One - Film Scoring Selections". Looks like we're about to get another expansion (or two) for AROOF.


----------



## borisb2 (May 12, 2021)

I hope its not something elusive as shimmering night triangles or deep underwater taikos but something more useful like string legatos.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 12, 2021)

It'd be a huge missed opportunity if it's not named *A*bbey *R*oad *S*tring *E*nsemble.

ARSE


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It'd be a huge missed opportunity if it's not named *A*bbey *R*oad *S*tring *E*nsemble.
> 
> ARSE


With Legato, and other articulations please.


----------



## Denkii (May 12, 2021)

ARSE with power flatulando.


----------



## RogiervG (May 12, 2021)

the ultimate power fartando


----------



## Bear Market (May 12, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It'd be a huge missed opportunity if it's not named *A*bbey *R*oad *S*tring *E*nsemble.


I'm more looking forward to the Abbey Road Sensual Euphoniums.


----------



## pixelcrave (May 12, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It'd be a huge missed opportunity if it's not named *A*bbey *R*oad *S*tring *E*nsemble.
> 
> ARSE



ARSE with a great ppp and fff range. And a warm tingling wind instrument to layer that with.


----------



## Ozinga (May 12, 2021)

ARSE with Bartok Snap


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 12, 2021)

Wagner Tubas in octaves 🤞🏻


----------



## szczaw (May 12, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> the ultimate power fartando


Nothing grabs attention like fartissimo.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 12, 2021)

It’ll be something we’ve never seen before, like a French horn with really good legato.


----------



## JDK88 (May 12, 2021)

Super Mega Extreme Power Legato


----------



## Drundfunk (May 12, 2021)

I wish they wouldn't waste their time on that nonsense and work on the actual orchestra......


----------



## dcoscina (May 12, 2021)

Heroic Horns would be awesome


----------



## lettucehat (May 12, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> I wish they wouldn't waste their time on that nonsense and work on the actual orchestra......


This is the only thing I'm interested in, but unfortunately I don't think they're in a rush to make their 3rd comprehensive orchestra. My guess, and I hope I'm wrong, is that they don't get to traditional, deep sampled orchestral sections and players for a while. Their existing stuff is very good, after all, and this modular function-based thing is a different type of product to sell for now. Maybe it's been selling well.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 12, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> I wish they wouldn't waste their time on that nonsense and work on the actual orchestra......


Maybe doing these selects, and seeing the feedback, is a way of testing and improving their approach to programming the libraries. Or a way of testing new ideas before committing them to a huge library.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 12, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Wagner Tubas in octaves 🤞🏻


Octaves are overrated, I need Wagner Tubas in Maj 7th add #11. 

"When capturing the rich overtones we decided to use a chord based around the overtone scale, if you listen closely you can hear the old man's partials rattling in his mouth"


----------



## prodigalson (May 12, 2021)

Their latest IG post seems to suggest woodwind legatos....


----------



## Soundbed (May 12, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Their latest IG post seems to suggest woodwind legatos....


Seems like that IG clip may have been performed with the existing sparkling woodwinds, no?


----------



## CT (May 12, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> I wish they wouldn't waste their time on that nonsense and work on the actual orchestra......


Pretty sure they can be doing multiple things simultaneously....


----------



## axb312 (May 12, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Maybe doing these selects, and seeing the feedback, is a way of testing and improving their approach to programming the libraries. Or a way of testing new ideas before committing them to a huge library.


I think it's just a way to milk us for the most money while the full orchestra is under development.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 12, 2021)

axb312 said:


> I think it's just a way to milk us for the most money while the full orchestra is under development.


Sure, but there's nothing to stop you from holding back and just observing what other people's experiences are, as these trial balloons get real-world use.

I prefer this kind of situation to another type of roll out with little information, hardly anyone's used it for any length of time, limited time for pre-order/intro price pressure. The way Spitfire's releasing these, there's plenty of time to get a sense of what the instruments will be like, and less pressure to figure it all out during the intro price scramble.


----------



## tritonely (May 12, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Seems like that IG clip may have been performed with the existing sparkling woodwinds, no?


Thought so too with the glock off, but he/she plays a high D# and E where I can't play those notes with the current Sparkling Woodwinds (only goes to high D)


----------



## hannu (May 13, 2021)

tritonely said:


> Thought so too with the glock off, but he/she plays a high D# and E where I can't play those notes with the current Sparkling Woodwinds (only goes to high D)


Perhaps there's also an update for Sparkling Woodwinds with extended range? That would be really nice


----------



## tritonely (May 13, 2021)

hannu said:


> Perhaps there's also an update for Sparkling Woodwinds with extended range? That would be really nice


Would love that!


----------



## Trinkets' Toad (May 13, 2021)

Gotta be "wondrous flutes"


----------



## Peter Satera (May 13, 2021)

This completely went under my radar. It could be soloists. I spoke to Christian on how he was getting on with ARO recording and I didn't think strings were likely to come any time soon due to seating and lock down restrictions, but could be wrong.

_"Air and Abbey are both open but we have to socially distance players so only one person per desk, and it doesn't sound as blended as when done properly. We're basically not sampling anything that doesn't sound right distanced.... so brass is fine, soloists but no strings for the last year.... lucky we got into abbey before lockdown."_

Looking forward to what it's going to be! I loved ARO and Low Legendary. I don't use sparkling woodwinds that much but still fun.


----------



## Evans (May 13, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> This completely went under my radar. It could be soloists. I spoke to Christian on how he was getting on with ARO recording and I didn't think strings were likely to come any time soon due to seating and lock down restrictions, but could be wrong.
> 
> _"Air and Abbey are both open but we have to socially distance players so only one person per desk, and it doesn't sound as blended as when done properly. We're basically not sampling anything that doesn't sound right distanced.... so brass is fine, soloists but no strings for the last year.... lucky we got into abbey before lockdown."_
> 
> Looking forward to what it's going to be! I loved ARO and Low Legendary. I don't use sparkling woodwinds that much but still fun.


Didn't someone from Spitfire Audio say, a while back, that all _Selections _were already recorded (or nearly all recorded)? So, perhaps the above statement only (or mostly) applies to the modular orchestra.


----------



## Peter Satera (May 13, 2021)

Evans said:


> Didn't someone from Spitfire Audio say, a while back, that all _Selections _were already recorded (or nearly all recorded)? So, perhaps the above statement only (or mostly) applies to the modular orchestra.


*Shrugs*


----------



## RogiervG (May 13, 2021)

As per text in the premiere announcement on youtube: "New Abbey Road One: film scoring selection*s*" - notice the *s*. It's plural, so there are multiple (at least two) expansions being premiered this evening.

I guess it's a mistake, using plural.. or smart marketing..


----------



## Simon Lee (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Peter Satera (May 13, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> As per text in the premiere announcement on youtube: "New Abbey Road One: film scoring selection*s*" - notice the *s*. It's plural, so there are multiple (at least two) expansions being premiered this evening.
> 
> I guess it's a mistake, using plural.. or smart marketing..


Yeah, I wonder if it's a breakdown of what is to come. That could be quite exciting to know.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 13, 2021)

wonderous flutes 
soaring brass and strings


----------



## yiph2 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2021)

So.. No Strings ?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So.. No Strings ?


I saw a 'soaring strings and brass patch' in the trailer .


----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> I saw a 'soaring strings and brass patch' in the trailer .


Yes, I just saw it as well, but I don't want them together, we need mid-high Legato Strings, without brass.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 13, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> I saw a 'soaring strings and brass patch' in the trailer .


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 13, 2021)

i


muziksculp said:


> Yes, I just saw it as well, but I don't want them together, we need mid-high Legato Strings, without brass.


You and me both lol


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 13, 2021)

So this third select is two flutes + piccolo.

Legato, stacc, marc, 1x trills up to maj 3rd. 

Range is about two and a half octaves (up to an f).


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

Wondrous Flutes seems marginally more useful than Sparkling Woodwinds.


----------



## Toecutter (May 13, 2021)

Someone forgot to forward the memo to Spitfire telling them this is strings month.


----------



## Evans (May 13, 2021)

I suppose I'm holding off on Selections until there's a sale, perhaps a "Buy X-num get Y-num Free/Discounted/Whatever" scenario.

The low strings sound great, but nothing has risen to the highs of the AROOF trumpet short and percussion, for me.


----------



## Peter Satera (May 13, 2021)

Awww no soaring string/brass Boooooooooooo booooooooooo! 
*throws tomato*


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 13, 2021)

Kinda fun seeing the London Tube Map make a cameo.






I'm waiting for a transfer to one of those green-colored lines though.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 13, 2021)

Well ....i'm a bit underwhelmed, i mean they seem to sound pretty good but , i was hoping they'd 'spread the love' a bit after releasing sparkling woodwinds only a few months back...Oh well , i guess every release aint gonna make jump and down .


----------



## AEF (May 13, 2021)

lmao this series is officially a dud for me.


----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Wondrous Flutes seems marginally more useful than Sparkling Woodwinds.


I agree, I didn't bother getting Sparkling Woodwinds, but will add the Wondrous Flutes. 

Although, I'm kind of disappointed they didn't release any Mid-High Legato Strings. Oh well, we just have to wait. The real deal for me is their Modular AR Orchestra. That's what I'm really looking forward to , but it's going to be a while until those begin releasing, patience again is not my best asset.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 13, 2021)

Being these aint on any kind of 'sale' i can definitely wait on these.
50 bucks towards audio imperia's solo library then .👍🏻


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 13, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> Awww no soaring string/brass Boooooooooooo booooooooooo!
> *throws tomato*


It's going to be the next one. Look at the trailer at 0:20 - 0:21:


----------



## Toecutter (May 13, 2021)

I liked how it blends with the Symphonic and Chamber Strings!


----------



## Stringtree (May 13, 2021)

An educational component from the developer would really vault this over the goalposts. There's a substantial thread about instrument combinations, a recent one here at VI-C, and this kind of combinational library could benefit from an orchestration tutor explaining where the combinations have been used historically, how they create voices, how they add spice. 

Sounds good. I'm sure those tutorials are forthcoming from all corners soon. It's the era of accessible Spitfire Audio, and that's significant. Meet them at your level. Sure, the rarefied sound worlds require an admission ticket, but this is a way in. For all they've done up and down the scale, it's fine business.


----------



## Peter Williams (May 13, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Kinda fun seeing the London Tube Map make a cameo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind the hype. Next stop is Baked in room. (Flutes do sound really nice).


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 13, 2021)

Wondrous Flutes can't hold a candle to Flutes of Fire.


----------



## Getsumen (May 13, 2021)

Another flute?
Soaring brass and strings looks like it's a combined ensemble...
Spitfire really about to make Albion one again for 50$ a patch lol


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 13, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Soaring brass and strings looks like it's a combined ensemble...


My assumption is that all nine of the Selects are combined ensembles.


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Another flute?
> Soaring brass and strings looks like it's a combined ensemble...
> Spitfire really about to make Albion one again for 50$ a patch lol


Remaking Albion One has always been what Abbey Road One is about. And the Abbey Road modular library is to Abbey Road One as the old BML (now SSO) was to Albion One. I think there are sound reasons (and not just business reasons) to proceed this way if the modular library needs to be released over the span of several years, which is my guess on the time table of the modular library (my guess is that it will start appearing about this time next year, and be released over a span of about two years).


----------



## soulofsound (May 13, 2021)

I am hearing repeating patterns in the flutes, like they forgot to sample enough RRs.

Somehow i must be expecting too much when i like the tone of the AR1 so much. It seems all too little and incremental. 

When you have the best studio in the world supposedly, why not record a proper orchestra?


----------



## RogiervG (May 13, 2021)

soulofsound said:


> I am hearing repeating patterns in the flutes, like they forgot to sample enough RRs.
> 
> Somehow i must be expecting too much when i like the tone of the AR1 so much. It seems all too little and incremental.
> 
> When you have the best studio in the world supposedly, why not record a proper orchestra?


what can you expect for 49 dollars?


----------



## South Thames (May 13, 2021)

This thing could run and run, and still leave a market for the much-talked-about (except by Spitfire) modular series:

Sparkling Woodwinds (all woodwinds in octaves topped with a glock)
Wondrous Flutes (just flutes in octaves)
Calming Clarinets (one quiet dynamic layer of 3 clarinets)
Obnoxious Oboes (2 oboes in octaves at ff)
Dubious Double Reeds (oboes and bassoon in octaves -- with a theremin)
etc.


----------



## Stringtree (May 13, 2021)

Discrete sections cost. Those who want that flexibility pay. I'm not aware of libraries that offer that granularity for an entry-level price. I can make a mordant. Or a VB married to a VC, but that's a higher ticket price. 

The original Albion and Loegria were mooshed libraries. Strings high, brass low. It's only when I was reaching the wall that I wanted to pick my own ingredients, or even started to know what I wanted to do with them.


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

soulofsound said:


> When you have the best studio in the world supposedly, why not record a proper orchestra?


Because SF is recording a modular orchestra and has repeatedly said the plan is to bring out Foundations and the Scoring Selections first, with a modular orchestra to follow.


----------



## Peter Williams (May 13, 2021)

Not a bad business strategy, especially in this "just a few players in a room" environment. Given the ram requirements, these add ins make a lot of sense for soloists and specialized timbres too. I love the added dimensions of several mikes being available, but I would need to load, finesse and render sub sections for now. This could be a positive trend for professionals and also for hobbyists.


----------



## David Kudell (May 13, 2021)

Did y'all watch the walkthrough? Those mordents are gold!! Those are the kind of things that push a track over the top.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 13, 2021)

For the price of just over four of these packs you could get the whole of BBCSO Core on sale, and it's not hard to blend it with AROOF. I'm kind of confused because the add-on packs seem like nice-to-have quality-of-life easy patches for busy pro media composers' templates, but I don't see why it makes any sense for the wider market to buy them. (Would be really interesting to know how well they're selling.)


----------



## soulofsound (May 13, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> what can you expect for 49 dollars?


How is $49 not a lot for this? Multiply that for all sections of instruments and it will be higher than the price of big libraries that do have proper RRs.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 13, 2021)

Yeah, I get that people just want to skip forward to the release of the workhorse Abbey Road Strings/Brass/Winds/Perc. We all want that.

But those are big complicated releases that take a lot of time to make. So there's these little ensembles in the meantime. One assumes that those are trial versions to test the recording/scripting technique for the full thing.

I kind of prefer this approach to the all-or-nothing style of release. We get a taste of how these perform and they get a taste of what the reaction is, and can make adjustments for the bigger projects. There's less unknowns on both sides.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 13, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Yeah, I get that people just want to skip forward to the release of the workhorse Abbey Road Strings/Brass/Winds/Perc. We all want that.
> 
> But those are big complicated releases that take a lot of time to make. So there's these little ensembles in the meantime. One assumes that those are trial versions to test the recording/scripting technique for the full thing.
> 
> I kind of prefer this approach to the all-or-nothing style of release. We get a taste of how these perform and they get a taste of what the reaction is, and can make adjustments for the bigger projects. There's less unknowns on both sides.


Fair point!


----------



## Jotto (May 13, 2021)

20€ Yes. 50€ Nope


----------



## Toecutter (May 13, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> For the price of just over four of these packs you could get the whole of BBCSO Core on sale, and it's not hard to blend it with AROOF. I'm kind of confused because the add-on packs seem like nice-to-have quality-of-life easy patches for busy pro media composers' templates, but I don't see why it makes any sense for the wider market to buy them. (Would be really interesting to know how well they're selling.)


What I heard in the walkthrough isn't difficult to do with symphonic woodwinds and sounds just as good if not better because you have more control over the individual instruments.


----------



## David Kudell (May 13, 2021)

Jotto said:


> 20€ Yes. 50€ Nope


Sheesh. They give everyone 37 Labs instruments for free, plus the entirety of pianobook, and you still want to pay for woodwinds recorded at Abbey Road what 8dio charges for a sample of a wine glass.


----------



## South Thames (May 13, 2021)

> But those are big complicated releases that take a lot of time to make. So there's these little ensembles in the meantime. One assumes that those are trial versions to test the recording/scripting technique for the full thing.



Yeah, because Spitfire have never recorded/scripted an orchestral library before so an abundance of caution is in order. This sort of fevered speculation re. the final modular series seems to attend all discussions of Abbey Road series.

Let's not kid ourselves. There's a couple of things at work here:

1) The Abbey Road name is a cash cow, and it is being rigorously milked.

2) Spitfire is too a big a company to only cater to the pro market so it needs a regular flow of small, cheap-ish products. Nothing wrong with that particularly --some past products in this kind of range are gems -- but atomising an orchestral library into chunks carefully calculated not to compete with more useful products that may be released later is irksome and transparent IMO.


----------



## Jotto (May 13, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Sheesh. They give everyone 37 Labs instruments for free, plus the entirety of pianobook, and you still want to pay for woodwinds recorded at Abbey Road what 8dio charges for a sample of a wine glass.


Exactly


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Yeah, I get that people just want to skip forward to the release of the workhorse Abbey Road Strings/Brass/Winds/Perc. We all want that.
> 
> But those are big complicated releases that take a lot of time to make. So there's these little ensembles in the meantime. One assumes that those are trial versions to test the recording/scripting technique for the full thing.
> 
> I kind of prefer this approach to the all-or-nothing style of release. We get a taste of how these perform and they get a taste of what the reaction is, and can make adjustments for the bigger projects. There's less unknowns on both sides.


Also having Foundations will allow you to slot the modules into the Foundations orchestra as they are released.


----------



## Drundfunk (May 13, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Yeah, I get that people just want to skip forward to the release of the workhorse Abbey Road Strings/Brass/Winds/Perc. We all want that.
> 
> But those are big complicated releases that take a lot of time to make. So there's these little ensembles in the meantime. One assumes that those are trial versions to test the recording/scripting technique for the full thing.
> 
> I kind of prefer this approach to the all-or-nothing style of release. We get a taste of how these perform and they get a taste of what the reaction is, and can make adjustments for the bigger projects. There's less unknowns on both sides.


I'll only believe that when the legato of the Abbey Road Orchestra actually blows me away. I mean, how many string libraries do they actually have? Like 20? Probably even more and not once I get the feeling they thought "Oh hey, maybe our legato is kinda crap. Maybe we should do something different". So, while I'm waiting for the modular orchestra I'm also quite cautious. Too bad this will be the only chance to get an orchestra recorded in Abbey Road....... .


----------



## Henu (May 13, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Sheesh.


Your point is valid, but.... go and listen to Hidden City after 1:15 and tell me do you actually feel like you - as a working professional- would buy these, _even_ with this price?

This is clearly more of a "entry- level" library. Not bad by any means (and holy crap I'd piss honey if all these opportunities were given me years ago when I was operating on Kontakt 2 Factory Library) but it's definitely not something you'd use as a regular workhorse library, no matter if it was recorded at Taj Mahal. 

EDIT: In order not to sound like a negative nancy here, I like Legendary Low Strings very much and I think it's extremely good for what it's intended for. In fact, I just bought it for a project only because it blew away _all _my low string spiccatos I needed for that. 

It's just that judging from the demos, these flutes don't do anything better than what I already have, but I'd be glad to be proven wrong.


----------



## Evans (May 13, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> and you still want to pay for woodwinds recorded at Abbey Road what 8dio charges for a sample of a wine glass.


Let's say that wine glass was also recorded at the same room as Wondrous Flutes. Is that worth $49?


----------



## SupremeFist (May 13, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Sheesh. They give everyone 37 Labs instruments for free, plus the entirety of pianobook, and you still want to pay for woodwinds recorded at Abbey Road what 8dio charges for a sample of a wine glass.


To be fair, I have and love a lot of Spitfire stuff, but this is not "woodwinds recorded at Abbey Road", it's literally just flutes & piccolo 8va recorded at Abbey Road.


----------



## ed buller (May 13, 2021)

Just got it. The Mordent's are wonderful.....if you need em. But I just wish they'd offer on/off options with the 8va's....it can sound a tad pipe organy

best

ed


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

Henu said:


> It's just that judging from the demos, these flutes don't do anything better than what I already have, but I'd be glad to be proven wrong.


You'd have to use at least two patches (piccolo and flutes a2) to match the legatos here, and you don't have to make any adjustments in the programming to keep the parts sounding like they are playing together. The mordents are good, and you won't find those in most libraries. Whether it's worth $49 is up to you. For myself, I do think this will be a more useful library than Sparkling Woodwinds. But I haven't decided whether I'm going to get it.


----------



## Henu (May 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> You'd have to use at least two patches (piccolo and flutes a2) to match the legatos here, and you don't have to make any adjustments in the programming to keep the parts sounding like they are playing together.


Fair point, but I still think that the end result would sound miles better if using a different library which is capable of more agile playing than this one.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 13, 2021)

I'd be more interested if at least the Picc could have been an overlay like the glock on SPWW. Even that much would have made it more attractive for me. How difficult would something like that have been?


----------



## Instrugramm (May 13, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> I'll only believe that when the legato of the Abbey Road Orchestra actually blows me away. I mean, how many string libraries do they actually have? Like 20? Probably even more and not once I get the feeling they thought "Oh hey, maybe our legato is kinda crap. Maybe we should do something different". So, while I'm waiting for the modular orchestra I'm also quite cautious. Too bad this will be the only chance to get an orchestra recorded in Abbey Road....... .


The BBCSO legato is actually among the best of all of my string libraries but yes for every other Spitfire library I own your criticism is on point.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> you don't have to make any adjustments in the programming to keep the parts sounding like they are playing together.


My issue with ensemble patches of any kind is that they sound like they are playing together _too well_: inhumanly accurately, which is very often a cause of a certain synthy texture to the sound. I'd much rather play in the separate parts live. (But I am not a busy pro media composer.)


----------



## jazzman7 (May 13, 2021)

Instrugramm said:


> The BBCSO legato is actually among the best of all of my string libraries but yes for every other Spitfire library I own your criticism is on point.


The Legato on LLS sounds great from my experience. So that would make two!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 13, 2021)

South Thames said:


> 1) The Abbey Road name is a cash cow, and it is being rigorously milked.
> 
> 2) Spitfire is too a big a company to only cater to the pro market so it needs a regular flow of small, cheap-ish products. Nothing wrong with that particularly --some past products in this kind of range are gems -- but atomising an orchestral library into chunks carefully calculated not to compete with more useful products that may be released later is irksome and transparent IMO.


I don't disagree with these points. I guess I don't mind the hustle because I see it as good business and good for the users both, so it's win/win.

Out of curiosity, how would you rather see things rolled out if you could have your ideal scenario?


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> I'd be more interested if at least the Picc could have been an overlay like the glock on SPWW. Even that much would have made it more attractive for me. How difficult would something like that have been?


That would make the patch somewhat redundant with an a2 flute patch from the forthcoming modular orchestra. My sense is we're just not going to see any patches that would with something planned to be included in the modular orchestra, however much sense they make in themselves. I'm actually a bit surprised they even opted to give us flutes this way.


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> My issue with ensemble patches of any kind is that they sound like they are playing together _too well_: inhumanly accurately, which is very often a cause of a certain synthy texture to the sound. I'd much rather play in the separate parts live. (But I am not a busy pro media composer.)


I find this is sometimes the case, sometimes not. But generally these combined patches sound a bit better than simply using the same midi on two different patches, so there is gain in efficiency. And for winds and brass a2 or a3 patches typically sound more cohesive to me than doubling up a set of solo instruments to create your own a2 or a3 section.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> That would make the patch somewhat redundant with an a2 flute patch from the forthcoming modular orchestra. My sense is we're just not going to see any patches that would with something planned to be included in the modular orchestra, however much sense they make in themselves. I'm actually a bit surprised they even opted to give us flutes this way.


Too bad it has to be that way. I've been getting interested in filling out my Woods. By the time they get any modular stuff out, I probably will wind up grabbing something on BF from another developer


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 13, 2021)

Nothing is certain in this world - except for the Vi-C crowd chiming in with their astonished entitlement and conspiracy theories when Spitfire releases something new lol.

Sounds great, fits into their Selections strategy (which Paul explicitly states in the first 30 seconds of the video, though I imagine a lot of people haven't bothered watching before commenting), is more deeply sampled than anything they've done previously, has their new legato approach, and includes a variety of specific articulations for the scenarios they are trying to cover with this selection. Buy it if you think it'll work for what you write (aka if you write those particular scenarios). But I know that is hard to understand.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I find this is sometimes the case, sometimes not. But generally these combined patches sound a bit better than simply using the same midi on two different patches, so there is gain in efficiency. And for winds and brass a2 or a3 patches typically sound more cohesive to me than doubling up a set of solo instruments to create your own a2 or a3 section.


Oh yes, happy to use prebaked sections.


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> The Legato on LLS sounds great from my experience. So that would make two!


The legato of LLS is great, but I was surprised when I got LLS and went to revisit some other low octave string legatos to rediscover that it's not that much better than the old Albion One low octave legato, which is also quite good. (LLS does have much better dynamic range.)


----------



## José Herring (May 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I find this is sometimes the case, sometimes not. But generally these combined patches sound a bit better than simply using the same midi on two different patches, so there is gain in efficiency. And for winds and brass a2 or a3 patches typically sound more cohesive to me than doubling up a set of solo instruments to create your own a2 or a3 section.


I wonder about this too. What approach is better. The Berlin Brass and MSB approach to having solo instruments in place or the combined patches.


----------



## Instrugramm (May 13, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> The Legato on LLS sounds great from my experience. So that would make two!


Yes and no, it sounds great but it's not very flexible unfortunately (it's just a tiny bit better than the HZS legato), the BBCSO one on the other hand can go fast as well and is good in ostinato/alternating note style lines.

Other than that you're right.


----------



## Henu (May 13, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I imagine a lot of people haven't bothered watching before commenting


To be honest, at least I don't usually watch walkthroughs if the demos already fail to impress me, like in this case. However, I always watch them if I like the demos.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 13, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I wonder about this too. What approach is better. The Berlin Brass and MSB approach to having solo instruments in place or the combined patches.


In general, there's room for both approaches IMO. Regarding combined patches, I think of it as if you were able to go into the studio and record your piece, how would you prefer to record it?


----------



## CT (May 13, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> I'd be more interested if at least the Picc could have been an overlay like the glock on SPWW. Even that much would have made it more attractive for me. How difficult would something like that have been?


I don't mean to jump down your throat specifically, but man this is some serious dead horse beating at this point. These "selections" are what they are, they're pre-rolled common instrumental groupings, and should be avoided if you need granular control over everything at all times. You're just not going to get that from this line of the Abbey Road series.

Recording the piccolo separate would double the size of the library, the programming work required, and the session time. It's not quite the same as grabbing some glock hits as an additional layer, and you'd lose the authentic intonation and blend between the three players, defeating the whole purpose of these curated patches.


----------



## Henu (May 13, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I wonder about this too. What approach is better. The Berlin Brass and MSB approach to having solo instruments in place or the combined patches.


I just finished mixing of a large (sample-based) soundtrack and after hearing a "competitor's" horn tracks on his recent similar project, it kind of made me pissed that someone who seemingly didn't bother to use nothing else than pre-arranged "brass" had the sound way more cohesive than me who spent days on orchestrating every instrument one by one. :D So it's definitely depending on the context!


----------



## jazzman7 (May 13, 2021)

Henu said:


> To be honest, at least I don't usually watch walkthroughs if the demos already fail to impress me, like in this case. However, I always watch them if I like the demos.


I did watch the walkthrough and found Paul's work impressive. The Wondrous flutes sounded ok but probably not for me without at the very least being able to turn the picc overlay on and off. Preferably both. Then again, it wouldn't be ensemble anymore if we could do that! It's just the Glock overlay in SPWW put the idea in my head that such a thing would not be that hard


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 13, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> I'll only believe that when the legato of the Abbey Road Orchestra actually blows me away.


Fair. I guess I'm thinking of more than just legato transitions, which matter most with strings and exposed brass/winds, but isn't always my top consideration.

I'm thinking about other stuff like the dynamics captured (range and x-fading), the consistency/balance of articulations within the instruments, as well as instruments within the sections, and the cohesiveness of the whole package and the room.


----------



## José Herring (May 13, 2021)

Henu said:


> I just finished mixing of a large (sample-based) soundtrack and after hearing a "competitor's" horn tracks on his recent similar project, it kind of made me pissed that someone who seemingly didn't bother to use nothing else than pre-arranged "brass" had the sound way more cohesive than me who spent days on orchestrating every instrument one by one. :D So it's definitely depending on the context!


Yes, I was pretty much opposed to ensemble patches but I'm working on a demo for a film and I'm using AR1 a lot. I was about to work in the woodwinds and ended up using the ensemble patch. Sounds great.


----------



## David Kudell (May 13, 2021)

Evans said:


> Let's say that wine glass was also recorded at the same room as Wondrous Flutes. Is that worth $49?


That’s up to each of us to decide. For me, I believe one day I’m going to be spending a lot more than that to record an entire film score in Abbey Road.


----------



## Aldo_arf (May 13, 2021)

I noticed that in the first 3 chromatically lower notes it sounds like one of the five-round robins sounds like if it was coming out of a close mic while using Mix 1. I already opened a ticket to see if it´s just me or anything else. Staccato patch
View attachment WF.mp4

View attachment WF.mp4


----------



## jazzman7 (May 13, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Recording the piccolo separate would double the size of the library, the programming work required, and the session time. It's not quite the same as grabbing some glock hits as an additional layer, and you'd lose the authentic intonation and blend between the three players, defeating the whole purpose of these curated patches.


Excellent point. I didn't think clearly about the potential Technical hurdles, I just extrapolated what they did in SPWW. I jumped on the ABBEY bandwagon for the sound even tho I don't care for the ensemble approach. 

BTW I love Spitfire as a company and pull for them to do well. I merely just point out that this particular VI is not an instant purchase to me as it currently sits... even tho Paul's work on the mockup was excellent. I didn't pick up SPWW Either. 

LLS on the other hand... Love it!


----------



## David Kudell (May 13, 2021)

I'm looking at the Sparkling Woodwinds, I see there's a way to turn off the tuned percussion layer, but is there a way to isolate the tuned percussion only? In my workflow those would need to go in separate stems.


----------



## JDK88 (May 13, 2021)

No trills?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (May 13, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Excellent point. I didn't think clearly about the potential Technical hurdles, I just extrapolated what they did in SPWW. I jumped on the ABBEY bandwagon for the sound even tho I don't care for the ensemble approach.
> 
> BTW I love Spitfire as a company and pull for them to do well. I merely just point out that this particular VI is not an instant purchase to me as it currently sits... even tho Paul's work on the mockup was excellent. I didn't pick up SPWW Either.
> 
> LLS on the other hand... Love it!


It’s interesting because I picked up LLS and SWW when they first came out, not really thinking I’d use SWW that much cuz I didn’t care for the overlay and thinking LOVING the demos from LLS. However, while LLS are awesome, I’ve oddly not used them as much as I thought I would, yet put SWW on almost every piece I’ve written in some way, either heavily with the overlay, or just supporting other flutes, or for a nice legato line without the overlay. I love them. Prefer the sound with all the mic options to my winds from bbc core. Even tho I use those a lot too. I can see myself using SWW with WF as my melody lines mixing with the low winds OF patch ALOT in the near future!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 13, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> I'm looking at the Sparkling Woodwinds, I see there's a way to turn off the tuned percussion layer, but is there a way to isolate the tuned percussion only? In my workflow those would need to go in separate stems.


I don't believe so, though AROOF includes the Glock as a standalone patch.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 13, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> It’s interesting because I picked up LLS and SWW when they first came out, not really thinking I’d use SWW that much cuz I didn’t care for the overlay and thinking LOVING the demos from LLS. However, while LLS are awesome, I’ve oddly not used them as much as I thought I would, yet put SWW on almost every piece I’ve written in some way, either heavily with the overlay, or just supporting other flutes, or for a nice legato line without the overlay. I love them. Prefer the sound with all the mic options to my winds from bbc core. Even tho I use those a lot too. I can see myself using SWW with WF as my melody lines mixing with the low winds OF patch ALOT in the near future!


Truth be told, I'm looking for bread and butter Woods and brass right now after burying myself in string VI's. Maybe after that, I could re-think SPWW and WF


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 13, 2021)

They accidently spoiled future releases of Abbey Road!


----------



## Instrugramm (May 13, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> They accidently spoiled future releases of Abbey Road!


I doubt that was an accident...


----------



## Frederick (May 13, 2021)

I think their idea to have mordents is good, since I don't believe I've seen that articulation in any of their other woodwinds libraries. The timing is less than ideal as most people seem to be waiting for high strings and brass selections and SWW wasn't received as well as LLS to begin with.

Without an introduction price there's no incentive to do anything at this point. I'll just wait and see what they release next and only bite if there's going to be a must have like LLS. My guess is at some point this is going to become a bundle which also will be part of sales. For now I decided to get the Sonokinetic Woodwinds instead at 60% off they are about 95 Euro and they also offer mordents as well as plenty of other stuff. The only other woodwind library I have that has mordents seems to be the VSL Synchron-ized woodwinds - they were part of the free update last month.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 13, 2021)

South Thames said:


> Yeah, because Spitfire have never recorded/scripted an orchestral library before so an abundance of caution is in order.


1) Abbey Road stuff will have significantly more dynamic layers than previous SFA libraries.

2) It's a new space. I imagine that has a huge effect on every part of the process, including the editing and scripting of stuff like attacks and tails.

3) Based on feedback, it seems more balanced and cohesive than earlier libraries.

It's entirely reasonable to think they're working through new things with the Abbey Road series.


----------



## ed buller (May 13, 2021)

Frederick said:


> For now I decided to get the Sonokinetic Woodwinds instead at 60% off they are about 95 Euro


Huh ?.It says 199 on the store page ?...where are you seeing 95?

best

e


----------



## Toecutter (May 13, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> They accidently spoiled future releases of Abbey Road!


3mo between Sparkling and Wonderous releases, it would be very mean to tease what everyone's been waiting for and take another 3 months to release it


----------



## Instrugramm (May 13, 2021)

This made me in fact rethink getting Sparkling Woodwinds, I just checked out and got them instead.


----------



## Frederick (May 13, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Huh ?.It says 199 on the store page ?...where are you seeing 95?
> 
> best
> 
> e


There's a sale going on: If you buy one you'll get 40% off, 50% for two and 60% off if you'll buy three. The discounted price is only visible once in your shopping cart. (It's cheaper to add two small libraries than to buy just one.)


----------



## ed buller (May 13, 2021)

Frederick said:


> There's a sale going on: If you buy one you'll get 40% off, 50% for two and 60% off if you'll buy three. The discounted price is only visible once in your shopping cart. (It's cheaper to add two small libraries than to buy just one.)


thanks

e


----------



## John R Wilson (May 13, 2021)

Frederick said:


> I think their idea to have mordents is good, since I don't believe I've seen that articulation in any of their other woodwinds libraries. The timing is less than ideal as most people seem to be waiting for high strings and brass selections and SWW wasn't received as well as LLS to begin with.
> 
> Without an introduction price there's no incentive to do anything at this point. I'll just wait and see what they release next and only bite if there's going to be a must have like LLS. My guess is at some point this is going to become a bundle which also will be part of sales. For now I decided to get the Sonokinetic Woodwinds instead at 60% off they are about 95 Euro and they also offer mordents as well as plenty of other stuff. The only other woodwind library I have that has mordents seems to be the VSL Synchron-ized woodwinds - they were part of the free update last month.


I'm not in any rush to get Sparkling or Wonderous Woodwinds. I also have VSL synchronized woodwinds so I could easily use that for mordents, The recent update to Synchronized Woodwinds was very nice!!

I did get Legendary Low Strings as it sounds great and it is a useful combination but these woodwinds selections seem pretty limited and not something I'd use that often.

A horns/trumpet legatos expansion, percussion or possibly some high/mid string legato selections would be something that I'd be interested in getting.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (May 13, 2021)

Did anyone grab this today? Just got home to play with it, seems a bit quiet compared to SWW and especially quiet compared to the flutes in BBC core. Wonder why that is?


----------



## Toecutter (May 13, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Did anyone grab this today? Just got home to play with it, seems a bit quiet compared to SWW and especially quiet compared to the flutes in BBC core. Wonder why that is?


I don't have it but from the walkthrough it sounded alright, Paul even blended it with SSS and SCS. Is CC11 maxed? Volume 100%? If it's anything like the others the main vol cc7 gives you enough headroom to balance levels.


----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2021)

@Toecutter ,

I see you are getting quite animated  I wonder why. Could it be Spitfire's doing ?


----------



## filipjonathan (May 13, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> They accidently spoiled future releases of Abbey Road!


They knew people weren't gonna be too happy about the woodwinds so they made sure to give us something to look forward to.


----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> They knew people weren't gonna be too happy about the woodwinds so they made sure to give us something to look forward to.


But, why Strings & Brass ? No, no... no... Not what I was hoping for.  

I just want Legato Mid-High Strings.


----------



## Toecutter (May 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Toecutter ,
> 
> I see you are getting quite animated  I wonder why. Could it be Spitfire's doing ?


Sonokinetic


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> But, why Strings & Brass ? No, no... no... Not what I was hoping for.
> 
> I just want Legato Mid-High Strings.


Really? I would never have guessed!


----------



## holywilly (May 13, 2021)

Just pick this one up, just in case  
Now I'm looking forward to Soaring Strings and Brass!!!


----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2021)

Strings & Brass is not something I would use as a combo/layered to write musical ideas. I hope this is not what's coming next. That would be a big downer for me.

I already got the Flutes they released today.


----------



## jbuhler (May 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Strings & Brass is not something I would use as a combo/layered to write musical ideas. I hope this is not what's coming next. That would be a big downer for me.
> 
> I already got the Flutes they released today.


Horns and cellos are common enough and it would be convenient to have that pairing self balanced and like the players are listening to each other. Other combinations are similar.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 14, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It's going to be the next one. Look at the trailer at 0:20 - 0:21:




Looks like they took that video down, and replaced it with one without the "Soaring Brass & Strings" visible at 0:20-0:21.


----------



## Fry777 (May 14, 2021)

Streisand effect, here we go !


----------



## Evans (May 14, 2021)

Oh, god, the comments on the new video are already funny.


----------



## Per Boysen (May 14, 2021)

I'm wondering about the Spitfire sample player. Does anyone know how you can make it do a global purge, like we do in Kontakt? 


I have recently started using the Vienna Ensemble Pro to stream samples from SSD drives and found that it is absolutely crucial to keep all Kontakt instances purged. If you can't do this with the Spitfire player I'm afraid it will mean a showstopper for me - until I upgrade my current 32 GB RAM machine.


----------



## yiph2 (May 14, 2021)

Per Boysen said:


> I'm wondering about the Spitfire sample player. Does anyone know how you can make it do a global purge, like we do in Kontakt?


You can't. Apparently they are implementing it but who knows when it will actually appear


----------



## Toecutter (May 14, 2021)

Per Boysen said:


> I'm wondering about the Spitfire sample player. Does anyone know how you can make it do a global purge, like we do in Kontakt?
> 
> 
> I have recently started using the Vienna Ensemble Pro to stream samples from SSD drives and found that it is absolutely crucial to keep all Kontakt instances purged. If you can't do this with the Spitfire player I'm afraid it will mean a showstopper for me - until I upgrade my current 32 GB RAM machine.


I unload individual articulations that are not in use... not the most practical solution but that's what I do to save a bit of RAM until Spitfire give us purge


----------



## mussnig (May 14, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> You can't. Apparently they are implementing it but who knows when it will actually appear


The problem is also that once they implement this feature they would need to update all their libraries that use their player (assuming that they will bring it to all of them). It's clear that they are all more or less using the same player but still they all are separate plugins. I don't think that this was a good choice on the long run (compared to having all the libraries run in the same player - like SINE) - it will give them a headache each time they want to add new features (like purge).


----------



## Frederick (May 14, 2021)

mussnig said:


> The problem is also that once they implement this feature they would need to update all their libraries that use their player (assuming that they will bring it to all of them). It's clear that they are all more or less using the same player but still they all are separate plugins. I don't think that this was a good choice on the long run (compared to having all the libraries run in the same player - like SINE) - it will give them a headache each time they want to add new features (like purge).


Perhaps, but it's also quite possible they are using a modular approach in which they compile all the different plugins against mostly the same software libraries of which one will contain the purge functionality.


----------



## Hendrixon (May 14, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Perhaps, but it's also quite possible they are using a modular approach in which they compile all the different plugins against mostly the same software libraries of which one will contain the purge functionality.


And QA what, just one of them randomly?


----------



## Hendrixon (May 14, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Sheesh. *They give everyone* 37 Labs instruments for free, plus *the entirety of pianobook*, and you still want to pay for woodwinds recorded at Abbey Road what 8dio charges for a sample of a wine glass.


Really?


----------



## Frederick (May 14, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> And QA what, just one of them randomly?


Unit tests are quite common these days, including automated ones.


----------



## stodesign12 (May 14, 2021)

I suppose I'm not the only one who is a bit sad thinking that Spitfire is using Abbey Road only for a sketching library plus pre-arranged patches and not full-fledged flagship libraries... AROOF sounds incredible, but is very limited and I really hope they do a Symphonic Orchestra Collection in Abbey Road, or at least something like BBC Pro :(


----------



## Getsumen (May 14, 2021)

stodesign12 said:


> I suppose I'm not the only one who is a bit sad thinking that Spitfire is using Abbey Road only for a sketching library plus pre-arranged patches and not full-fledged flagship libraries... AROOF sounds incredible, but is very limited and I really hope they do a Symphonic Orchestra Collection in Abbey Road, or at least something like BBC Pro :(


They are. The modular orchestra is coming later but in the meantime they make these to get some money.

The reason they have to be pre-arranged is so that no content overlaps and so they won't cannibalize the sales of their abbey road modular stuff.

I doubt I'm gonna be able to purchase the full modular (unless they go the bbcso core route) so I'm just waiting for when it comes out to see. Not like I have any particular need for any of these pre-arranged ones anyway atm either.


----------



## Stringtree (May 14, 2021)

*Homecoming - Snorri Hallgrímsson* is so moving, and I don't even know what I'm so emotional about, but it's for real. Demo on the SA site. *Link*

I'm super grateful he did me the kindness of dusting off my subwoofer. I'm also intensely curious to hear more of his beautiful music.


----------



## robgb (May 14, 2021)

i can't tell you how exciting it was to see Paul Thompson demonstrate a flute trilling like John Williams's ET by hitting only one key. Now I won't have to move my fingers.


----------



## Jotto (May 14, 2021)

robgb said:


> i can't tell you how exciting it was to see Paul Thompson demonstrate a flute trilling like John Williams's ET by hitting only one key. Now I won't have to move my fingers.


Only one


----------



## Nate Johnson (May 14, 2021)

Can someone please remind me what the ‘modular’ version of this orchestra is supposedly going to be - cuz these section releases kinda feel...like...modular....to me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CT (May 14, 2021)

Individual instruments like SSO. These are more like Albion/BHCT patches.


----------



## Nate Johnson (May 14, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Individual instruments like SSO. These are more like Albion/BHCT patches.


Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (May 14, 2021)

Got a bit carried away, started off doing a test score to showcase just the new winds, plus sparkling woodwinds and legendary low strings, ended up throwing all kinds of shit in the mix!
Featured here are some low woods from abbey road one as well as BBC cores flutes and bassoons and maybe a clarinet? Junkie XL Brass, Abbey Road one Trumpets, and MSS of course. I think also Blisko Cello slightly at the end as well...


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 14, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> They accidently spoiled future releases of Abbey Road!


This was indeed an accident. They re-uploaded the video today and it removed the mention of the Soaring Brass and Strings thing.


----------



## jbuhler (May 14, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> This was indeed an accident. They re-uploaded the video today and it removed the mention of the Soaring Brass and Strings thing.


An “accident” that nevertheless suggests that the original plan had been to release both libraries together. There was text on the website initially that also suggested two libraries were being added to the collection. So it seems like SF decided late in the game only to release the flutes. It makes me wonder why.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (May 14, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> An “accident” that nevertheless suggests that the original plan had been to release both libraries together. There was text on the website initially that also suggested two libraries were being added to the collection. So it seems like SF decided late in the game only to release the flutes. It makes me wonder why.


I wonder why as well. I must say, as cool as the flutes are (always can have some good sounding winds in my arsenal) I was definitely disappointed because I was hoping for another double release...


----------



## muziksculp (May 14, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> An “accident” that nevertheless suggests that the original plan had been to release both libraries together. There was text on the website initially that also suggested two libraries were being added to the collection. So it seems like SF decided late in the game only to release the flutes. It makes me wonder why.


LOL.. Spitfire must have read my post here on the forum, that I don't want Strings + Brass, so I think they are working on a Strings Mid-High Legato expansion instead.  We just have to wait and see.


----------



## jbuhler (May 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> LOL.. Spitfire must have read my post here on the forum, that I don't want Strings + Brass, so I think they are working on a Strings Mid-High Legato expansion instead.  We just have to wait and see.


You bought the flutes, so maybe their ruse worked on you in unexpected ways!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> LOL.. Spitfire must have read my post here on the forum, that I don't want Strings + Brass, so I think they are working on a Strings Mid-High Legato expansion instead.  We just have to wait and see.



My guess is they’ll release a “lengendary high strings” to match the low strings


----------



## muziksculp (May 15, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> My guess is they’ll release a “lengendary high strings” to match the low strings


I hope so, and without any brass stuck to it.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 15, 2021)

I wish the titles had alliteration. "Legendary Low Strings" was so close. Why not something like "Wonderful Woodwinds"?


----------



## jbuhler (May 15, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I wish the titles had alliteration. "Legendary Low Strings" was so close. Why not something like "Wonderful Woodwinds"?


Fantastic Flutes.


----------



## Jack All (May 16, 2021)

soaring brass and strings add on is still in the commercial from Abbey Road Instagram account today - so I think it will be released soon.

regarding the first 3 add ons - I love them - they sound wonderful and just works fantastic 🙏🥰❤️


----------



## South Thames (May 16, 2021)

> So it seems like SF decided late in the game only to release the flutes. It makes me wonder why.


There you may have your answer. Honestly, the amount of inconsequential speculation on Spitfire's motives, choices and schedule devoted to this series of releases on the flimsiest of pretexts just boggles my mind. But I'm sure it's good business for them.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 16, 2021)

i really wish they released an installment each month ,like VSL did with big bang orchestra. Those were good times lol 😆


----------

